# Bluetooth SCO app



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

What do this app do? Running 4.0.4. Gapps 2/17/12 on teamgummy 3/1/12 release.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

My bluetooth audio plays music through my BT headset just fine without it enabled, so I am wondering, too.


----------



## lthown (Sep 21, 2011)

"Bluetooth SCO App by Texas Instruments (TI) (in CM9) -- This is for sending media audio (music) to a mono headphone using HSP. To use it you need to not have an A2DP headphone connected to media audio, so I'm not able to properly test this."


----------

